# Lanier tournaments



## Gunner308 (Apr 28, 2015)

Does anyone know of any pot tournaments that are being held at like Lanier? My buddy and I are trying to find some small Tournaments to get into. Any help or even a website would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## triton196 (May 5, 2015)

fri night 7 to 12 laural park and sat am laural prk


----------



## stephen3young (May 9, 2015)

Is this morning Lanier tournament laurel park every Saturday? What's entry fee? And how many boats show up? Thanks


----------



## chris428 (Jun 8, 2015)

That is a tournament launching it of warhill boat ramp on Saturday nights. Registration is at 5:30 and launch time is 7:00 p.m. Entry fee is $60 per boat.


----------



## YakSAM1 (Jun 8, 2015)

They all canceld they heard I catch EM they don't even let me fish EM &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 11, 2015)

So where are the Saturday day tournaments at?


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Aug 17, 2015)

Ever find out if there are any day tournaments on sat or Sunday?


----------

